# Mazzer Major E - where to get a new paint job in London?



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

From talking to the same vendor as Spazbarista, who also appears to have picked up a bargain, I've upgraded from my Rocky to a new Major E, for only slightly more than I paid for the new Rocky last year...

... so obviously I was pretty dubious about how serious the cosmetic damage (which warranted a 70%+ discount) would be when it arrived.










...a good start, seems well packaged...










... It's actually a Mazzer Major E...










... looks like I got lucky!

So anyway, other than posting pictures, I was hoping for some advice:

1. It does have some cosmetic damage (thankfully all to the main grinder body, not any of the stainless or plastic). Can anyone recommend somebody near central London to strip and refinish the grinder?

(I'm hoping to spend no more than £100 total, preferably powder coat, but I've seen conflicting views on whether the motor will come out of the case easily to allow this.)

2. I drink probably 3-5 coffees a day, so evidently the stock hopper is far too big! I probably didn't need an on demand grinder but it was a good deal - what's the best solution to create a hopper for ~100g beans to produce consistent(ish) doses on demand on one of these? Or am I better off (fewer variables and less hassle) single dosing?

Long post over.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Cool! Did you buy it from Alec?

May I ask how much?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

now that is a bargain!


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah, he seems a genuinely good seller, I must admit I was slightly sceptical given the price (and it being ebay), but it arrived excellently packaged and as described.

Having seen some of the refurbished ones being sold on the forum recently I was hoping to spend £200-£300 for a refurb project but got fortunate I guess!

It went for £350 (inc 24 hour delivery) - my persistent eBay stalking paid off!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jeezo. Great deal there.

Coffeechap says the motors don't come out Majors easily so i'd trust that. Armourtex in Hackney are the go-to coaters but you won't be able to coat it with all the gubbins inside. I'd find a wee backstreet auto body shop and ask them to spray it for you.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Blimey Charlie Harry!!!!!! Super nice land!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

that is an incredible deal on that grinder, you can afford to get a really nice paint job done on that


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Whoaa! Bargain of the century! Lucky lucky guy!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You jammy Java pit!


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> that is an incredible deal on that grinder, you can afford to get a really nice paint job done on that


That's exactly what I'm thinking - I was mentally prepared for a full refurb, so getting a nice paint job will be a good way to go.

Any recommendations - is powdercoating a total non-starter due to the motor?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Brewster said:


> That's exactly what I'm thinking - I was mentally prepared for a full refurb, so getting a nice paint job will be a good way to go.
> 
> Any recommendations - is powdercoating a total non-starter due to the motor?


Phone a couple of places and ask but i don't think anyone will put it in the oven with the motor still in it. You can get the motor out a Major by gently heating it up yourself but it seems like an awkward thing to do. Places in London were also massively unhelpful when I asked about doing coffee machine bits.

Try somewhere that does custom paint on bike frames, there's a guy in Glasgow who does really cool hot rod style stuff.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Each to their own, but personally I'd leave it be.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Phone a couple of places and ask but i don't think anyone will put it in the oven with the motor still in it. You can get the motor out a Major by gently heating it up yourself but it seems like an awkward thing to do. Places in London were also massively unhelpful when I asked about doing coffee machine bits.
> 
> Try somewhere that does custom paint on bike frames, there's a guy in Glasgow who does really cool hot rod style stuff.


Thanks for the tip - taking the motor out really doesn't sound practical - I'll start asking around for quotes.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I had a mate who worked for Cromadex, suppliers and makers of paint powder and otherwise. He once mentioned to me in conversation that powder coaters are a different breed haha just an odd bunch as a whole.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Brewster said:


> I drink probably 3-5 coffees a day, so evidently the stock hopper is far too big! I probably didn't need an on demand grinder but it was a good deal - what's the best solution to create a hopper for ~100g beans to produce consistent(ish) doses on demand on one of these? Or am I better off (fewer variables and less hassle) single dosing?


Anyone have any thoughts on the best replacement for the stock hopper to make it a bit more kitchen friendly - have had a look round the forum but mainly found threads about the doser version?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

250 gram one should fit


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh well done!!!

Glad someone here picked this up. I saw it - but then it was sold!


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Have finally found time to get this dialled in, what a huge difference in nearly every way!

I was expecting to see a difference, but I am massively surprised at how much more balanced the shots are, allowing you to really pick out the flavour notes.

A purchase based on the wealth of information on the forum - cheers guys!


----------



## cbean (May 22, 2015)

Don't paint it just use it is my immediate thought.

What a brilliant buy, congrats and well done, deeply envious


----------



## Headshot Coffee (Feb 10, 2016)

If you were in NZ I would be able to help out with Custom Paint...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Headshot Coffee said:


> If you were in NZ I would be able to help out with Custom Paint...


Great!


----------

